# Platinum Gold butterfly HM X Blue and yellow Bicolor Female



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what I call a search spawn, I want to see the variations in this cross it should be all over the place, I don't spawn many multis but my girlfriend bugged me to do this one so here goes!

Male:



Female:


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

He really is that gold, later I may spawn him to my Trad gold plakat I got from Stacy Fenhaus.

This spawn actually has a destination first I want to get rid of any red this is why I picked this female I also expect some pastels and they should be very nice.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good Luck! I bet they will make pretty offspring!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I really like that female.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Riverotter said:


> I really like that female.


I agree! That gold is incredible.


----------



## Tro2012 (May 31, 2013)

They're a beautiful pair. If everything goes well... sign me up!


----------



## Darth (Nov 19, 2012)

I also spawned THEIR siblings haha , they all look similar but there are variations in both.


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

That female is awesome!!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The "let's see what I get" spawns are always my favorite!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Stacy's fish are gorgeous!


----------

